# Model: Marissa



## RMThompson (Sep 25, 2009)

Just presenting one photo so you guys can tear it up with your critiques:


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 25, 2009)

Not too bad, but I can see some issues.

I like the symmetry of the rings, but if you are going for that...make it as close to perfect as you can.  It could be rotated a bit to the right and then cropped to put the rings right in the centre.

The color tones feel weird.  I'm not sure if you were going for that or not.  The left side has a red tint and the right side has a green/yellow tint.

I sort want to have the model making eye contact with the viewer, but since this shot is about the t-shirt, having her look off-camera is OK.  I'd still like to see more light in her eyes and the hair across her face isn't helping.  

I don't know if this is a legitimate critique...but something about the angle makes her thighs and butt look weird.  The kneeling position makes her butt look a lot wider than it probably is.  I think the bright spot we can see between her legs is a distracting element and contributes to the weird look of her legs & butt.  I'm not slagging the model, she looks great...it's just an awkward position and angle.

Lastly, since this is about the shirt, I'd like to see a better view of it.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 25, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Not too bad, but I can see some issues.
> 
> I like the symmetry of the rings, but if you are going for that...make it as close to perfect as you can. It could be rotated a bit to the right and then cropped to put the rings right in the centre.
> 
> The color tones feel weird. I'm not sure if you were going for that or not. The left side has a red tint and the right side has a green/yellow tint.


 
Interesting I have a crop with the rings are perfect and I didn't like it as much. Hmm I might need to experiment more.

As for the coloring, yeah, it's just been be experimenting lately with coloring of the photos, trying something new.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2009)

I am guessing the T-shirts says, "With great moustach, comes great responsibility," right? The slogan is hard to read. I'm not really enjoying the split toning, but I do think the model is attractive, and the location is visually interesting with all those rings. I do think that having her look away from the camera gives the view what is called permission to look. I just wish we could see the T-shirt's slogan a bit more clearly. Nice choice of a dark-haired model with the dark moustach on the T-shirt.

Overall, the scene feels light,airy, and fun.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 25, 2009)

Derrel said:


> I am guessing the T-shirts says, "With great moustach, comes great responsibility," right? The slogan is hard to read. I'm not really enjoying the split toning, but I do think the model is attractive, and the location is visually interesting with all those rings. I do think that having her look away from the camera gives the view what is called permission to look. I just wish we could see the T-shirt's slogan a bit more clearly. Nice choice of a dark-haired model with the dark moustach on the T-shirt.
> 
> Overall, the scene feels light,airy, and fun.


 
Thanks,

Yeah the picture is to be surronded by the logo of the shirt, so it doesn't HAVE to show the image completely in this case.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 25, 2009)

RMThompson, even though models and portraits are not my thing, your work inspires me, particularly because I shoot with a very similar kit.  Are you an (the?) official shooter for Snorg?

Also, I just wanted to point this thread out.  See?  It _can_ be done


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 25, 2009)

epp_b said:


> RMThompson, even though models and portraits are not my thing, your work inspires me, particularly because I shoot with a very similar kit. Are you an (the?) official shooter for Snorg?
> 
> Also, I just wanted to point this thread out. See? It _can_ be done


 
Thanks man. Tools are just that, tools, items used to get a job done. I am getting a D90 in a few weeks though.

Yes I am the official shooter for Snorgtees.com!


----------



## epp_b (Sep 25, 2009)

^ Cool gig!


----------



## craig (Sep 26, 2009)

Outstanding! The feel of this photo is on point and very sellable; if that is a word. I do not care about the symmetry or the text on the t shirt that I am buying. The shot conveys a mood. That mood has been bringing Snorg to a higher level since you have ben shooting for them. 

I would start working on editorial and or commercial fashion work outside of Snorg. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Big (Sep 26, 2009)

Those SnorgTees girls are always so damn petty!


----------



## kwik (Sep 28, 2009)

Ya know coming from a non professional point of view I do enjoy the picture. I like the look on the models face.  She looks genuinely happy.  The rings and the idea of her being on the ground gives the photo more of a natural fun and playful effect. The only thing I think is I'd like to see the logo of the shirt more to see what the whole thing says.

But again I'm not a professional and I do find the picture to be pretty fun.:thumbup:


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 28, 2009)

craig said:


> Outstanding! The feel of this photo is on point and very sellable; if that is a word. I do not care about the symmetry or the text on the t shirt that I am buying. The shot conveys a mood. That mood has been bringing Snorg to a higher level since you have ben shooting for them.
> 
> I would start working on editorial and or commercial fashion work outside of Snorg.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
Craig,

This is the single biggest compliment I have ever recieved for my photography. I appreciate your kind words immensely, and even moreso coming from you.

Ryan


----------



## craig (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool! You deserve it. 

Love & Bass


----------



## phocus78 (Sep 28, 2009)

I really like the idea...but Marissa kind of looks a bit arwkward...maybe there could have been a more nutural pose...somehow...but the cirlces look cool.


----------

